# [NETZTEILE] Format SFX (mATX / µATX / Micro-ATX) - Was bietet der Markt ?



## lechium (30. März 2011)

*[NETZTEILE] Format SFX (mATX / µATX / Micro-ATX) - Was bietet der Markt ?*

Hallo PCGH Community,

vor kurzem habe ich mir einen neuen Komplett-PC zusammengebaut, er sollte möglichst klein sein und für wenig Geld ausreichende Leistung für einen Gelegenheitsspieler bringen. 
Aufgrund der Größe des Gehäuses passen nur Netzteile der SFX Norm (manchmal auch als Netzteile für mATX Gehäuse bezeichnet).


Das Steckt im Gehäuse:

AMD Athlon II X4 640 (4x 3.0 Ghz) 
2x 2 GB Kingston ValueRAM 
MSI Hawk R5770 Grafikkarte (ATi HD5770 1 GB GDR5) 
ASRock N68C-S UCC Mainboard 
Western Digital Caviar Green 500GB HDD 
Samsung SH-S223 DVD Ram Laufwerk
3 Lüfter (NB BlackSilentFan XLP 120mm auf dem Big Shuriken und 2 NB BlackSilentFan XR2 60mm im Gehäuse)

- es ist nicht angedacht in nächster Zeit etwas umzurüsten

Sicherlich ist das alles kein Highend, aber um alle paar Tage meine Lieblingsspiele wie Company Of Heroes mit Freunden im Internet zu spielen ausreichend.

Selbst bei Volllast vermute ich das das Gesamtsystem nicht weit über 250W verbrauchen wird, meist wohl sogar wesentlich weniger.


Folgende Netzteile habe ich bisher gefunden die in das Gehäuse passen:

*LC Power LC380M V2.2*
LC380M V2.2: LC - POWER

12V1: 15A
12V2: 10A

_PRO:_ niedriger Preis (habe ich schon war zum Gehäuse mitgeliefert), verhältnismäßig leise 
_CONTRA:_ Leistungsangaben bei LC Power sind mit Vorsicht zu genießen, vermutlich keine hochwertigen Komponenten verbaut, passive PFC, wahrscheinlich mäßige Effizienz


*Techsolo TPS-400 / MS-Tech MPS-400*
Techsolo Europa B.V. - Designed by Future | Gehse, Netzteil, Multimedia, Mouse, Tastaturen, Gamepad, Netzwerk, Sound, USB, Cardreader, Wechselrahmen, HDD, Webcam, Festplattenrahmen, Computer Zubeh

12V1: 14A
12V2: 10A

_PRO:_ niedriger Preis
_CONTRA:_ passive PFC, Leistungsangabe (400W) scheint noch unglaubwürdiger als bei LC Power (das soll was heißen) 


*Spire Jewel SFX 300W / SP-SFX-300W-PFC*
SP-SFX-300W-PFC-Jewel SFX 300W™

12V: 13,4A - 15,6A

_PRO:_ niedriger Preis, laut Website hohe Effizienz ...
_CONTRA:_ ... was aufgrund der technischen Daten (Passive PFC usw.) irgendwie unglaubwürdig wirkt, außerdem generell wohl unterdemensioniert mit einer doch recht schwachen 12V Schiene


*Xilence SFX 250*
SPS-XP250.SFX

12V1: 18A
12V2: 18A

_PRO:_ aktive PFC, hohe Effizienz, viel Saft auf den 12V Schienen für ein 250W Gerät
_CONTRA:_ wohl insgesamt trotzdem zu wenig Leistungsreserven, teuer für ein Produkt der "Marke" Xilence


*FSP / Fortron SFX Serie*
FSP >> PC Power Supply >> SFX 12V ver 3.1 >> GHS

12V1: 14A
12V2: 16A

_PRO:_ sehr solider Hersteller, aktive PFC, hohe Effizienz
_CONTRA:_ leider kaum bei Händlern zu finden, vor allem die 350W Version nicht auffindbar


*be quiet SFX Power 350W*
leise und effiziente Netzteile - be quiet! Dark Power PRO Straight Power Pure Power SilentWings

12V1: 14A
12V2: 16A (Laut Hersteller insgesamt bis 25A auf den 12V Schienen)

_PRO:_ bekannter Hersteller, aktive PFC, hohe Effizienz
_CONTRA:_ soll nicht so sehr leise sein


*Delta DPS-300AB-9 *
Welcome to Delta Electronics, Inc. - Power Management

12V1: 8A
12V2: 14,5A

_PRO:_ ähnliche solider Hersteller wie auch FSP, aktive PFC
_CONTRA:_ wenige Händler, wenig Leistungsreserven


*Chieftec DPS-300AB-9C*
http://www.chieftec.eu/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=104&Itemid

12V1: 11A
12V2: 14,5A

_PRO:_ solider Hersteller, aktive PFC
_CONTRA:_ wenige Händler, wenig Leistungsreserven


*Seasonic SS-350SFE* 
:::: Sea Sonic ::::

12V1: 18A
12V2: 18A

_PRO:_ sehr zuverlässige Netzteile, überzeugende Technik und Leistungsdaten
_CONTRA:_ nur ein kleiner 60mm Lüfter an der Rückseite, nicht besonders viele Händler, ansonsten technisch nichts auszusetzen


*Silverstone ST45SF*
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd - Designing Inspiration

12V: 36A

_PRO:_ Wahrscheinlich das potenteste Netzteil in der Größenordnung auf dem Markt
_CONTRA:_ am teuersten, hat evtl. mehr Leistung als ich es benötige ist somit vllt. teurer als es nötig ist


Habe ich eine Alternative übersehen? 
Da das LC Power momentan gut läuft überlege ich auch ob ich noch etwas warte, 
vllt. tut sich ja noch etwas in dem Bereich, mich wundert es das es so wenige Netzteile in dieser Größe gibt.


----------



## widder0815 (30. März 2011)

*AW: SFX / mATX / µATX / Micro-ATX - Was bietet der Markt an Netzteilen?*

Ich kann dir die Golden Green Serie von Super Flower nahe legen ... 90+ Effizienz zu einen fähren Preis 

Super Flower Golden Green Pro 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## der_knoben (30. März 2011)

*AW: [NETZTEILE] Format SFX (mATX / µATX / Micro-ATX) - Was bietet der Markt ?*

Billig ist übrigens kein Pro-Argument. Billig ist ein Kontra-Argument. Günstig wäre Pro.

Prinzipiell solltest du dich zwischen dem BeQuiet oder Seasonic oder dem Silverstone entscheiden. Da machst du gewiss nichts verkehrt.
Beim Super Flower kann ich nicht erkennen, welches Bauformat es hat.
Wichtig wäre heraus zu finden, wieviele PCIe 6pin Stecker diese NT haben.


----------



## Kaktus (30. März 2011)

*AW: [NETZTEILE] Format SFX (mATX / µATX / Micro-ATX) - Was bietet der Markt ?*

@widder0815
Er sucht SFX nicht ATX, zumal ich auch kein NT empfehlen würde das nur 4 von 5 wichtigen Schutzschaltungen hat. Gleich wie gut es ansonsten sein mag. 

@lechium

LC Power LC380M V2.2 <- passives PFC ist ein KO Argument, sprich, völlig veraltetes NT. 
Techsolo TPS-400 / MS-Tech MPS-400 <- das Selbe, technisch völlig veraltet
Spire Jewel SFX 300W / SP-SFX-300W-PFC <- technisch ebenfalls völlig veraltet

FSP >> PC Power Supply >> SFX 12V ver 3.1 >> GHS <- hohe Effizienz? Es hat nicht mal 80+ geschweige den 80 Bronze. Es ist auch schon ein recht betagtes Modell

SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd - Designing Inspiration <- kann ich nicht viel zu sagen, allerdings ist ein einzelner 12V Strang ein Hinweis auf das Alter des NTs. Die neueren ATX Spezifikationen (betreffen auch SFX NTs) geben mindestens 2 Leitungen vor. 

Seasonic SS-350SFE <- Gute Technik, nicht das Neuste, kein 80+ Bronze

be quiet SFX Power 350W <- nicht leise sondern klar hörbar, dafür aber aktuell und mit guter Effizienz

Xilence SFX 250 <- technisch besser als das be quiet (wie Tests belegen) auch leiser, aber für dein Vorhaben recht knapp bemessen.  

Im Grunde bleibt dir nur das laute be quiet! oder das ältere Seasonic.


----------



## lechium (30. März 2011)

*AW: [NETZTEILE] Format SFX (mATX / µATX / Micro-ATX) - Was bietet der Markt ?*

Ich habe mal das "billig" in "niedriger Preis" umgewandelt, ob das jetzt wirklich ein "Pro" Argument ist, ist natürlich subjektiv, 
ich wollte damit lediglich zum Ausdruck bringen, dass diese Netzteile eben technisch keine Argumente für einen Kaufanreiz bringen sondern lediglich über den Preis.

Die drei "Chinakracher" sind auch mehr oder weniger der Vollständigkeit in der Liste nicht wegen der Relevanz, dann können auch User in Wochen oder Monaten noch sehen "ah ok das ist kein brauchbares Netzteil" ohne einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen. Dann kann man diesen Thread auch gerne dann in Zukunft noch als "Gesamtübersicht" für den Bereich leistungsstarke Netzteile im SFX Format nutzen, vielleicht tut sich da ja noch etwas bei den Herstellern und es kommt noch das eine oder andere Modell auf den Markt.

Zum Fotron in der 300W Version habe ich jetzt ein Review gefunden:

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/FSP300-60GHS-Power-Supply-Review/757



> FSP300-60GHS performed well during our tests, presenting high efficiency up to 84.4% and really being able to deliver 300 W.


 
Aber wie du schon richtig sagtest schon etwas Älter, fällt somit dann doch raus.

Denkt ihr es werden in zukunft evtl. mehr Netzteile dieser Größe auf den Markt kommen? Normalerweise dürfte doch klein und leistungsstark durchaus gefragt sein oder nicht?

Hat jemand Informationen dazu, ob das Seasonic in der 350W Variante wirklich nur einen 60mm Lüfter an der Hinterseite hat?


----------



## Kaktus (30. März 2011)

*AW: [NETZTEILE] Format SFX (mATX / µATX / Micro-ATX) - Was bietet der Markt ?*

Ich weiß das ein Hersteller wohl im Herbst mit neuen SFX NTs kommen wird, allerdings in sehr niedrigen Wattklassen. Kompakte Gehäuse die nur SFX NTs aufnehmen können, werden selten für Gamingrechner verwendet, zumal es hier fast immer am Airflow für potente Hardware mangelt. Wobei "mangel" noch sehr höflich ausgedrückt ist, in der Regel ist es eine totale Katastrophe. Und SFX ist ein Format das doch eher sehr selten zu finden ist, meist werden TFX oder normale ATX verbaut. Schau mal bei Caseking... da findest du nicht mal 5 Gehäuse die ein SFX NT verwenden.
Zwar kann man SFX auch zu ATX kompatibel machen, in dem man einfach eine Blende verwendet, jedoch legen die Hersteller bisher keine bei und die einzeln zu bekommen ist extrem schwierig un am Ende recht teuer.


----------



## lechium (30. März 2011)

*AW: [NETZTEILE] Format SFX (mATX / µATX / Micro-ATX) - Was bietet der Markt ?*

Prinzipiell verstehe ich die Platzproblematik schon, wenig Platz + potente Hardware = Hitze.

Die Temps sind aber bisher durchaus in Ordnung bei mir, die MSI Grafikkarte hat generell einen guten Kühler, der NB 120mm XLP auf dem CPU Kühler schaufelt auch ganz ordentlich und die 2 kleinen NB 60mm XR2 helfen das generell Luft rausgeschaufelt wird wobei natürlich kein toller Airflow wie in einem optimalen Gehäuse vorhanden ist.
Das Seitenteil hat ein großes Luftgitter, hinten habe ich die Stellen für die 60mm Lüfter rausgedremelt und so: 
http://webshop.schneider-consulting.it/bilder/produkte/gross/660_1.jpg
ein Gitter stattdessen angebracht. 
Die Slotblenden wurden durch Blenden mit Rillen ersetzt. 

Die Breite von ca. 13,7 cm lässt halt kein ATX Netzteil zu, nach unten zum Mainboard würde es wohl auch eng werden, es fehlt nicht viel aber es fehlt halt etwas Platz.


----------



## Kaktus (30. März 2011)

*AW: [NETZTEILE] Format SFX (mATX / µATX / Micro-ATX) - Was bietet der Markt ?*

60 mm Lüfter wären für mich ein KO Kriterium ein Gehäuse gar nicht ers zu nehmen. Entweder sie schaufeln so gut wie nichts oder sie schaufeln, sind dann aber laut. Du musst auch bedenken das du keine "Starke" Hardware verbaut hast. Die 5770 gilt derzeit als so ziemlich niedrigstes Einsteigerlimit für Spieler die auch ein wenig auf Optik Wert legen (auch wenn wir hier mit der 5770 auch noch mehr als gut fahren), der Athlon X4 ist auch kein Rekordmeister, wenn auch sehr ausreichend. 
Verbau stärkere Hardware und du wirst sehr schnell an die Grenzen der Kühlung kommen. Es soll jetzt auch nicht gegen deine Auswahl der Komponenten gehen, sonder dir nur aufzeigen das Gehäuse mit Platz für SFX NTs eben nicht für Spielehardware gedacht ist. Ich habe durch meine Arbeit auf Planet3Dnow (teste dort Kühler) einigen Kontakt zu diversen Herstellern, und die Aussage ist generell das man für HTPCs die man selbst baut, nur eine geringe Marktrelevanz sieht und daher weitestgehend versucht bei den üblichen Formfaktoren zu bleiben (was ich als Fehler sehe und immer wieder sage. SFX hat hier einfach einen schweren Stand. Die NT-Hersteller wollen erst einen Markt dafür sehen und warten auf Gehäuse, die Gehäusehersteller wollen erst mal brauchbare Netzteile sehen um einen Markt zu schaffen. Teufelskreis.


----------



## lechium (30. März 2011)

*AW: [NETZTEILE] Format SFX (mATX / µATX / Micro-ATX) - Was bietet der Markt ?*

Gut dann gehe ich mal davon aus das sich da in den nächsten 12 Monaten nicht viel tun wird, länger möchte ich mit dem LC Power nicht ubedingt leben, auch wenn ich natürlich Glück haben kann und das Teil 10 Jahre hält. Ich hatte mein Budget fürs Netzteil bei ~50€ angesetzt.

Bis gestern hatte ich noch mit Seasonic geliebäugelt nur habe ich da bisher nicht viel zur Belüftung gefunden, sollte das in der 350W Version auch nur einen kleinen 60mm Lüfter haben, dann wäre ich wohl eher dazu geneigt mich für das aktuellere be quiet SFX Power 350W zu entscheiden.

Wobei natürlich jetzt schon die Überlegung bei mir da ist 100€ oder etwas mehr in die Hand für ein ATX Tower samt Lüftern und gutem Netzteil zu nehmen und ganz vom kleinen Gehäuse abzurücken, nur gefällt mir das halt leider sehr gut und solange die Hitzeentwicklung bei meiner Hardware im grünen Bereich ist werde ich dann wohl doch einfach erstmal ein gutes SFX Netzteil kaufen, zumal die Investition in den Big Shuriken mit 120mm Noiseblocker XLP usw. dann auch für die Katz gewesen wäre denn in einem größeren Gehäuse wäre auch Platz für einen besseren Kühler der wahrscheinlich sogar günstiger ist gewesen. Nein ich bleibe erst einmal bei der Größe 

Falls es hier noch Erfahrungen zu den besseren Modellen in der Liste oben (eigentlich nur beQuiet! und Seasonic) gibt, dann bin ichd afür natürlich dankbar.

Nachtrag: mir ist natürlich klar das sich mein System nicht wirklich im richtigen Gamerbreich bewegt, 
bin halt Gelegenheitsspieler, mein Monitor ist auch nur ein 19" mit 1366x768 Pixel dafür reicht es. 
Auch in zukunft ist kein Aufrüsten angedacht da ich nicht unbedingt der Typ Spieler bin der jedes neue Spiel gleich auf Ultra mit AA spielen muss.
Ich würde mir dann eher in einigen Jahren wieder ein System für ~400€ Zusammenstellen und den alten PC wenn er denn noch problemlos läuft für andere Aufgaben nutzen, meinem Vater als Arbeitsrechner lassen oder ähnliches.


----------



## Erzbaron (30. März 2011)

*AW: [NETZTEILE] Format SFX (mATX / µATX / Micro-ATX) - Was bietet der Markt ?*

Wie von Kaktus schon geschrieben, SFX Netzteile gibt es nur wenige und die wenigen die es gibt sind i.d.R. auch nicht unbedingt das gelbe vom Ei ...

Allerdings sehe ich das Silverstone immernoch als das "brauchbarste" am Markt an, das BQ! ist ähnlich wie das Seasonic nicht grad ein leisetreter und die Effizienz ist jetzt auch nicht der Oberhammer ... 

Der Kritikpunkt das das Silverstone nicht die ATX Norm erfüllt ... naja, gucken wir doch mal in den ATX Sektor wieviele SingleRail Netzteile es gibt die trotzdem fleißig mit der ATX 2.3 Norm werben ... ohne da jetzt an gewisse CWT made Modelle zu denken, oder Enhance made ... geschweige denn Super Flower  ob diese jetzt wirklich technisch als Single Rail umgesetzt sind sei mal dahingestellt ... von daher, greif zum Silverstone, das dürfte die sinnvolste Variante für deinen PC sein


----------



## lechium (30. März 2011)

*AW: [NETZTEILE] Format SFX (mATX / µATX / Micro-ATX) - Was bietet der Markt ?*

Danke für eure sachlichen Beiträge.

Das minderwerige LC Power Netzteil was momentan noch im Gehäuse werkelt ist von der Geräuschentwciklung durchaus in Ordnung man hört den Lüfter aber die Frequenz bzw. die Art der Geräusche die er macht sind nicht nervig. Von daher ist es natürlich irgendwie schwer vorher zu wissen ob das bequiet! Netzteil mich stören würde.

_Eine kurze Frage zur Belüftung hätte ich dann doch noch auch wenn es hier nicht das Thema sein soll._

Hier sind 2 Bilder vom Gehäuse:
http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/9413/35451635.jpg
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4223/44111774.jpg

Das Netzteil saugt oben Luft an, der Lüfter darunter saugt ebenfalls Luft weg.
Der CPU Kühler zieht Luft aus Richtung der Seitenwand an.

Ich habe noch einen weiteren Lüfter bei dem ich noch nicht weiß wie ich ihn am besten postiere, da die Grafikkarte unten aber quasi das Gehäuse fast abtrennt würde ich ihr auch noch eine weitere Luftquelle gönnen wollen. 

Wäre es besser den Lüfter "links" der Grafikkarte am Ende des Gehäuses zu postieren so das er die Luft durch die Slots nach draussen bringt oder ihn "rechts" der Grafikkarte zu postieren so das er Luft aus dem vorderen Bereich des Gehäuses zur Grafikkarte bringt.

Hier mal eingezeichnet:
http://img140.imageshack.us/img140/9910/69011822.jpg

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee was mehr Sinn macht?

_Sorry fürs Offtopic _


----------



## lechium (31. März 2011)

*AW: [NETZTEILE] Format SFX (mATX / µATX / Micro-ATX) - Was bietet der Markt ?*

So ich werde jetzt die nächsten Tage mal gucken, falls jemand Interesse an meinem LC Power hat ich würde es dann demnächst umsonst abgeben, aber vermutlich will das keiner 

Hat vllt. doch noch jemand eine Idee zu meiner Belüftungsfrage?



> Hier sind 2 Bilder vom Gehäuse:
> http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/9413/35451635.jpg
> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4223/44111774.jpg
> 
> ...


 
(Sorry für den Doppelpost)


----------



## grobiralf (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [NETZTEILE] Format SFX (mATX / µATX / Micro-ATX) - Was bietet der Markt ?*

Hallo lechium,

ich habe ähnliches Gehäuseformat wie Du:
Chieftec Media/HTPC (HT01SL) Micro ATX Case

Mainboard ist M3N78-EM mit integrierter Grafikeinheit, also eigentlich nicht sehr Powerhungrig. Nutze den HTPC nur für TV im Wohnzimmer.

Das beiliegende Delta DPS-300AB hat nach ca. 5 Monaten aufgegeben (HTPC schaltet sich unregelmäßig  aber immer häufiger aus).

Habe mir dann das be quiet SFX Power 350W gekauft. Leiser, aber jetzt nach ca. 6 Monaten gleicher Fehler: (HTPC schaltet sich unregelmäßig  aber immer häufiger aus).

Gestern das Xilence SFX 250 eingebaut. (HTPC schaltet sich fast sofort aus). Ich schätze, die Ausgangsleistung reicht nicht. Netzteil fühlte sich auch recht warm an.

Habe jetzt aus meinem Arbeitsrechner ein 480 W ATX-Netzteil -auf- den HTPC gelegt (passt nicht rein) und angeschlossen. Da mit läuft der HTPC.

Welches SFX-Netzteil nutzt Du jetzt letztendlich für Deinen Gaming-PC und wie bist Du zufrieden (Leistung/Lautstärke)? Wenn ein SFX-Netzteil in Deinem Gaming-PC hällt, sollte es in meinem HTPC auch reichen. 

LG,
Ralf


----------



## grobiralf (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: [NETZTEILE] Format SFX (mATX / µATX / Micro-ATX) - Was bietet der Markt ?*



grobiralf schrieb:


> Welches SFX-Netzteil nutzt Du jetzt letztendlich für Deinen Gaming-PC und wie bist Du zufrieden (Leistung/Lautstärke)? Wenn ein SFX-Netzteil in Deinem Gaming-PC hällt, sollte es in meinem HTPC auch reichen.


Würde mich über Empfehlung freuen (auch von anderen).

LG,
Ralf


----------

